# Couldn't make it home 1 day this week



## nsmilligan (Dec 21, 1999)

DOT plow stuck in a drift. Grader plowed from the other direction, but couldn't pull it out.
Plowed a hole turned around.
Been quite a winter!

Bill


----------



## maverjohn (Jul 23, 2008)

So what did you do with your free time away from home ?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Beer and strippers!


----------



## nsmilligan (Dec 21, 1999)

Grandview, guess you don't plow a lot of snow! No beer, just fix what's broken, worry about what going to break. try to get 3-4 hours down toime, before the next 18 hour shift.
Oh no strippers here within 1000 km

Bill


----------



## yardguy28 (Jan 23, 2012)

guess I don't plow much snow either cause I would never work any more than 12 hours straight without 6-8 hours a sleep. 

that's the city's rotation where I'm from. work 12 hours then someone else takes over. so why should a private guy like me work any harder or longer than anyone else???


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

yardguy28;1606730 said:


> guess I don't plow much snow either cause I would never work any more than 12 hours straight without 6-8 hours a sleep.
> 
> that's the city's rotation where I'm from. work 12 hours then someone else takes over. so why should a private guy like me work any harder or longer than anyone else???


We had a 30 inch storm and I had to plow for 80 hours with only 6 hours sleep. No other way to get it all done. In a 3-4 incher I am done it 12-14 hours. :redbounce


----------



## yardguy28 (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm just not that way and I don't take on business that requires me to operate that way. 

2 inches or 2 feet. I will go out and plow for no more than 12 hours straight before coming home and grabbing at least 6 hours of z's before going back out.


----------



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

Not to turn this thread 180 from the topic but since it's mentioned.....most muni and DOT's get around the hour restrictions because they are "providing an emergency service". Do I agree with running 18 hour shifts no, do we do it. Yes we may. There are things you can do to avoid multiple 18 hour shifts but it happens.
Same on the private side, is running 24+ hours safe, no way. Is it done, yes.
Like I say in our insurance meetings, even for us it's "legal" to run long hours. But what happens when a driver is driving a overloaded truck and in the 18th hour something bad happens......


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

yardguy28;1607000 said:


> I'm just not that way and I don't take on business that requires me to operate that way.
> 
> 2 inches or 2 feet. I will go out and plow for no more than 12 hours straight before coming home and grabbing at least 6 hours of z's before going back out.


Thank you for operating safely. I think people can deal with a little snow easier than they can deal with a plow-equipped truck driven by a sleeping/hallucinating operator.


----------



## yardguy28 (Jan 23, 2012)

SnowMatt13;1607096 said:


> Not to turn this thread 180 from the topic but since it's mentioned.....most muni and DOT's get around the hour restrictions because they are "providing an emergency service". Do I agree with running 18 hour shifts no, do we do it. Yes we may. There are things you can do to avoid multiple 18 hour shifts but it happens.
> Same on the private side, is running 24+ hours safe, no way. Is it done, yes.
> Like I say in our insurance meetings, even for us it's "legal" to run long hours. But what happens when a driver is driving a overloaded truck and in the 18th hour something bad happens......


you mention it from the "legal" side.

I'm not even thinking one second about the legal side when deciding to work no more than 12 hours straight then rest 6-8 hours. I don't even know what the law says about how many hours can be worked.

I only work a max of 12 hours straight because its unhealthy and unsafe to go longer with lack of sleep. to be tired or dazed by lack of sleep and be behind the wheel of any vehicle is unsafe let alone a truck with an 8' plow attached to the front. it's also unhealthy on your body.

as I think holycow said. people can deal with a little bit of snow vs someone tired and dazed behind the wheel. there isn't anywhere someone has to be or any amount of money that's work 30+ hours behind a plow truck. if there is, those people can hire someone else to remove there snow.


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

nsmilligan;1606721 said:


> Grandview, guess you don't plow a lot of snow! No beer, just fix what's broken, worry about what going to break. try to get 3-4 hours down toime, before the next 18 hour shift.
> Oh no strippers here within 1000 km
> 
> Bill


he plows alot of coffee.


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

Back to those photos - those are pretty damn INTENSE! (just checked it did say Storm Photos before I hit submit...) Cool shots...


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Life on the east coast. Look on the bright side... At least you get fresh lobster lol


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

10 Incher about a month ago. Thumbs Up:laughing:


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

Max - did you end up getting "picked up" to plow/pull/rescue those 2 vehicles out in you pic there? Assuming they were stuck?


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

MajorDave;1608031 said:


> Max - did you end up getting "picked up" to plow/pull/rescue those 2 vehicles out in you pic there? Assuming they were stuck?


They were stuck. Not to sound to mean but if I helped every person that ventured out when they should stay home, I would never get anything done. I only stop if someone looks like they are or may get hurt. This will set the sparks flying. :redbounce 

In short people need to stay home unless you know you can get around not think you can get around. I have not gone places because the risk is to high. I come back later with more equipment.


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

maxwellp;1608053 said:


> They were stuck. Not to sound to mean but if I helped every person that ventured out when they should stay home, I would never get anything done. I only stop if someone looks like they are or may get hurt. This will set the sparks flying. :redbounce
> 
> In short people need to stay home unless you know you can get around not think you can get around. I have not gone places because the risk is to high. I come back later with more equipment.


Thumbs Up Well said.


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

maxwellp;1608053 said:


> They were stuck. Not to sound to mean but if I helped every person that ventured out when they should stay home, I would never get anything done. I only stop if someone looks like they are or may get hurt. This will set the sparks flying. :redbounce
> 
> In short people need to stay home unless you know you can get around not think you can get around. I have not gone places because the risk is to high. I come back later with more equipment.


Yes - that's the truth...I didn't know if they flagged you down and hired ya - here in NY, these people will throw some nice cash your way, and depending on your timeline, it does literally pay (well) to stop...again all situationally dependent, but you are correct in your statements.

Hell - look at my LONG ISLAND Photo Thread I started last night...a gent posted a pic of a road there that looks like a freaking parking lot! So ya - agree!


----------



## yardguy28 (Jan 23, 2012)

maxwellp;1608053 said:


> They were stuck. Not to sound to mean but if I helped every person that ventured out when they should stay home, I would never get anything done. I only stop if someone looks like they are or may get hurt. This will set the sparks flying. :redbounce
> 
> In short people need to stay home unless you know you can get around not think you can get around. I have not gone places because the risk is to high. I come back later with more equipment.


I'm with you on that one.

to many people are too stupid when it comes to snow and ice. or any weather hazard really.

so lets wait until there is 2 feet of snow down and then we'll go to the movies or out to eat. maybe we'll go to the store to stock up on groceries once it starts snowing so there won't be so many people there. well I can't go to work cause there's 2 feet of snow on the ground. I think I'll go to the mall and buy that pink shirt I've been wanting.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

maxwellp;1608014 said:


> 10 Incher about a month ago. Thumbs Up:laughing:


Old Sauk Rd...Sauked right in.....Thumbs Up


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

Wow, that's pretty bad Bill.



maxwellp;1606782 said:


> We had a 30 inch storm and I had to plow for 80 hours with only 6 hours sleep. No other way to get it all done. In a 3-4 incher I am done it 12-14 hours. :redbounce


Might I say you have too much work if it takes you 12-14 hours on a 3-4 inch snowfall?


----------



## yardguy28 (Jan 23, 2012)

no because it takes me roughly 10-12 hours on a 4 inch storm.


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

dfd9;1608398 said:


> Wow, that's pretty bad Bill.
> 
> Might I say you have too much work if it takes you 12-14 hours on a 3-4 inch snowfall?


Ya think? 

Bill,

In spite of the hijacking post up more pictures of your "plight" when you finally get a chance. Good luck in the meantime!!


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

More Snow


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

Fog & Snow.


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

Going to snow here today 2-5"
Anybody have a good program to make pictures smaller? Mine are all to big to post and have to be re-sized one at a time.


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

Cool Thumbs Up


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

Very cool pic there with the snow glazed trees!


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

maxwellp;1609002 said:


> More Snow


Why don't you start your own thread showing your own pictures rather than trampeling NSMILLIGANS ?


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

Big Dog D;1609090 said:


> Why don't you start your own thread showing your own pictures rather than trampeling NSMILLIGANS ?


Bitter old man.

(That makes 2 of us, I was thinking the same thing)


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

maxwellp;1609015 said:


> Going to snow here today 2-5"
> Anybody have a good program to make pictures smaller? Mine are all to big to post and have to be re-sized one at a time.


It's better to upload to a photo-hosting site (picturehoster.info or photobucket.com for example) and embed than it is to attach to forum posts...this forum is pretty decent but on other forum sites attachments are even more restrictive/difficult.

But to directly answer your question since oversized photos can be unpleasant for all of us, what platform are you using? If you're using Windows and don't want to install more stuff you can resize in Paint. I've found FastStone Image Viewer to be a very good tool that efficiently does a whole lot more than just view images, and there is a FastStone Image Resizer that is probably even more efficient:
http://www.faststone.org/FSResizerDetail.htm
Oddly enough the website seems to be down right now, so you may have to get it from CNet's download.com or something.

Similar to FastStone Image Viewer I've found XnView to be good too. Looks like they also offer a more specialized tool than the viewer:
http://www.xnconvert.com


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

Big Dog D -
You asked for more pictures - so you got them. I did not see at the time that is was directed at Bill. Sorry. If I could remove them I would.


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

Some great pictures. Thanks for sharing. The wind has been brutal this winter with storms. Your first couple pics really show that.


----------



## darryl g (Jan 30, 2010)

maxwellp;1608014 said:


> 10 Incher about a month ago. Thumbs Up:laughing:


That's only 10 inches? Looks like more than that.

As far a shifts go I plow until I think it's time to head home...that was 36 hours for the Feb 8th storm. I did take some breaks and closed my eyes for a few minutes and relaxed now and then. I slept 4 or 5 hours and headed out for another 18 hours. It's all about maintaining your level of consciousness. Some people don't have much to begin with, lol. I've gone for weeks without sleeping so a day or two is no big deal.


----------

